# DIY Wabi Kusa



## Jaap (15 Jun 2012)

Hello,

I have searched the net on how to make a Wabi Kusa and I wanted to know how to make the ball. I have read that many just get some clay out of a river and mix it with some substrate and maybe crashed root fertilizer tabs.

1. If this is correct then the substrate used to mix with the clay should be high in nutrients and small in grain size correct?

2. Some also cover the ball with Sphagnum Peat Moss (which I don't know what it is) why?   

3. Can someone explain the actual use of each of this "ingredients" and if they did something different to what I explained above?

4. After you create the Wabi Kusa ball you obviously start planting it by inserting the plant roots in the ball correct? 

5. Do you go for terrestrial plants or aquatic plants that can grow emersed? I am asking this because if the aquatic plants are submersed and you suddenly start growing them emmersed, I am speculating they will not appreciate it   

I need to get this right   

Thanks


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Jun 2012)

Hey Jaap, i'm picking up another tank this week for an emersed set up and have been reading some about wabi kusa, what i have read so far...

1. Seems people are moving away from the clay type balls as it makes the water murky.  ADA balls are apparently just rocks and straw.

2. The moss is used to hold it all together before tying. The peat variety of the moss does sometimes get used by some folk inside the ball also.

3.  With the clay balls i would guess that the clay provides nutrients, substrate to aid water penetration and root growth and moss to help it all stay together and look nicer.

4.  Add plants by just tucking them into the ball.

5. Im going to use tropica 1-2 grow as then they are in an emersed form already.  However a majority of potted aquatic  plants we buy are grown emersed anyway, just depends how long they have been in dealers tanks.  If the ball is then immersed some plants will drop the old leaf and some adapt.

Like i said i have only just started looking into it so some or all of this maybe incorrect   

Have also been heard of people freezing amazonia with a little water to create balls before wrapping and tying in moss....

Youve probably seen this but..
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=18138
was discussion of a how to? when he has time, fingers crossed.


----------



## TOO (18 Jun 2013)

Hi all,

Picking up an old thread here. Anyone with DIY experience making Wabikusa substrate balls? Or a good link .

Best,

Thomas


----------



## sa80mark (18 Jun 2013)

Heres one ive book marked ready for when I do one 

Wabi-kusa projects | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## TOO (18 Jun 2013)

Great, thanks, hadn't seen that. Maybe I miss something, but I can't see how he did the actual ball, other than it consisting of some ADA soil and other stuff.

Thomas


----------



## nayr88 (18 Jun 2013)

why not buy one and know itll work?
tgm sell them and the price is decent, also comes with intsurctions and a bag that you fill with water and the ball to prepare it
fool proof and fair price


----------



## Gary Nelson (19 Jun 2013)

nayr88 said:


> why not buy one and know itll work?
> tgm sell them and the price is decent, also comes with intsurctions and a bag that you fill with water and the ball to prepare it
> fool proof and fair price



I've just got myself a TGM one, and have to say its doing what it says on the tin... Like nayr88 says they are cheap enough


----------



## TOO (19 Jun 2013)

I would happily buy one and agree the price is fair.

But I was thinking about a ball somewhat bigger than theirs, but perhaps I could get them to make one for me.

On the other hand, it can't be too complicated so DIY should be possible.

Thomas


----------



## Gary Nelson (19 Jun 2013)

They will make it to your requested size


----------

